# Building parrot flights



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Well, I'm not a builder. I have builder genes (grandfather was a capenter) but I never lived near him so I know nothing of building.

THAT SAID. I've been embracing my inner "builder".

I built a goat stand (thanks to an awesome goatspot member!!!! giving me detailed instructions) and now I'm on a HUGE project.

3 parrot flights. My parrot flights will all be connected by a "catch room". My parrots are fully flighted, so in order to enter the cages I want a safe room in case they get out. A double door.

So the shape is a T. The long l part of the T is the macaw cage, my two male macaws will share that cage. They currently share a "walk in aviary" that is 7 feet tall by 6 feet by 5 feet, not nearly big enough for two macaws!The aviary I'm building is 13 feet wide, 10 feet tall and 25 feet long. One - side of the T is an amazon cage where two of my amazons will share. It is 10 feet tall b 13 feet wide and 13 feet long. The other side - of the T is the same 10 by 13 by 13 and one of my amazons and my cockatoo will chare that side. At the very top of the T where all three cages meet is a 13 foot square "catch room". I'll have a small kitchen in there, food bins, and that door will lock with a key. That'll keep people from stealing my parrots (that happens here). Also if one of the parrots finds a way to open the door or sneaks out while I'm going in or out it's a safe room to keep them from getting lost.

Here are some photos from today. Man it is HARD work! This is a view of the macaw flight. There is a guava tree that we cut down that will be an awesome perch in their flight!










And here is one of the roof panels up! Right now things are held in place with cable ties, but as soon as everything is in place I'll use metal stays to keep the birds in, the wildlife out, and everything all safe.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Now that's an undertaking! Looks awsome so far. Good luck. I bet your birds will be sooo happy to be able to properly stretch their wings once its done.


----------



## pixie (Dec 30, 2012)

Magnificent! I have a question for you. Where did you find the 4way connectors for the upright and horizontal pipes to connect into? I would love to have an avaiary outside for when I get parrots again. Unfortunately, since we don't have very many nice warm months here, the birds won't have the same amount of decent weather that yours should be able to enjoy. Good luck to you and your birds. Way to go to invest in something so beneficial for them!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

That is fantastic! They will definitely love that.  well done so far


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Quite the aviary! Great job!


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Looking good!
Smart of you to make a "safety" double door system. Later on I'll tell you how the zoo I used to go to school at keeps dirt-floor aviaries safe and sanitary.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

What an amazing bird momma you are! :thumb:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Beautiful! If I were a pet parrot, that's where I'd want to live! Please give us photos when you're done and there are parrots in it!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, that is really great. Your birds will love it!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone! We got another half roof panel up and we got rained out. Hopefully it stops raining soon so we can get back to work!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

pixie said:


> Magnificent! I have a question for you. Where did you find the 4way connectors for the upright and horizontal pipes to connect into? I would love to have an avaiary outside for when I get parrots again. Unfortunately, since we don't have very many nice warm months here, the birds won't have the same amount of decent weather that yours should be able to enjoy. Good luck to you and your birds. Way to go to invest in something so beneficial for them!


Our local building supply has someone locally that makes them for tarp structures.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, Now how about a picture f the birds? I bet they are beautiful.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Here's my parrots, they are my darlings. I moved them from Alaska to Hawaii.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f190/hey-trickyroo-pictures-my-parrots-lol-pic-heavy-140036/


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Heres a photo from today. The macaw part of the flight is almost finished! A little more fencing, a gate, and some more metal stays. Here is Maya my blue front amazon in the almost finished macaw flight. That's a cut back guava tree I made a bird play stand out of!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

What a happy little bird haha

Just curious how is the whole thing attached to the ground? Sorry if you already said so I may have missed it


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

*I AM SO JEALOUS !!!!!!!!!!*

Gorgeous setup Dayna , really , really nice job 
Wish I was one of your parrots , lolol
I cant tell my guys about this , lol One day though.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

There are poles on the ground so it's not "attached". I'm going to put cement and lava rocks along the bottom to keep the birds in and the mongoose and rats out.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Dayna said:


> There are poles on the ground so it's not "attached". I'm going to put cement and lava rocks along the bottom to keep the birds in and the mongoose and rats out.


Ah okay, just curious. I would be paranoid something would lift it up and get under or even wind would carry it away :crazy:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

PiccoloGoat said:


> Ah okay, just curious. I would be paranoid something would lift it up and get under or even wind would carry it away :crazy:


Oh no, it is going to weigh 1000's of pounds. Heck, just one roll of 50 feet of fencing is about 400#'s it's a very thick guage so my macaws will never get out! hahaha, And I've got 5 rolls for just that one flight, there are two others also attached. I'm using a 1 inch by 2 inch on those for my amazons and cockatoo.

The metal poles I'm using are quite heavy just themselves.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Dayna said:


> Oh no, it is going to weigh 1000's of pounds. Heck, just one roll of 50 feet of fencing is about 400#'s it's a very thick guage so my macaws will never get out! hahaha, And I've got 5 rolls for just that one flight, there are two others also attached. I'm using a 1 inch by 2 inch on those for my amazons and cockatoo.
> 
> The metal poles I'm using are quite heavy just themselves.


OH HAHA 
Well now I feel silly. I guess I didn't realise how big and heavy duty it is.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Just the macaw flight is 10 feet tall, 25 feet long by 12-13 feet wide (depending on the terrain lol).

That's pretty big for a macaw cage! I'm putting a small diamond chain link on it, the smaller the diamond the more that it weighs. It took three of us to drag one 50 foot roll from the truck to the flight! lol

That guava tree inside the flight is 6 feet tall and about 10 feet in diameter.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

It's been so amazing to build this and be able to house our parrots this way.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Very nice Dayna....I love the tree. Nice work


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

So very cool Dayna 
Maybe one day we can come visit and i'll bring my parrots !!
They would love to fly around in your aviary and enjoy the beautiful
Hawaii weather  
Not to mention I would love to sit and watch them as well


----------

